# What Is This???



## sevykor (Jun 2, 2007)

I found this video on youtube, but wondering what kind of p99 would take-down this way. The video is:


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Blank firing replica, check the posts below the vid...

Also, the chucklehead doesn't clear his chamber first.


----------

